# Rex Grigg website



## edthetermite (Nov 11, 2012)

Is the Rex Grigg website active? I emailed him about wanting to order ferts but haven't heard back.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

No, he's been out of the hobby for a couple of years now.

Try www.aquariumfertilizer.com


----------



## edthetermite (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Aaron! He should make a point to kill that site.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, don't order from that site. I did recently, only because I have in the past. I ended up having to file with PayPal to get my money back.

At least you're smart enough to post here and ask, unlike me.

Aquariumfertalizer or greenleafaquariums are good places to order ferts from.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was getting ready to place an order with Rex until I went to his forum and notice the dates of the messages; some of which not answered. Then when I saw this thread, then I knew that something happened.


----------

